# A frame towing in Spain



## becky (May 1, 2005)

I was told recently that the spanish police have taken a new tack on the old chestnut of fines for towing cars on 'A' frames and trailers by issuing hefty fixed penalties to anyone with an outfit over 12 metres long that is not displaying red & yellow chevrons on the extreme rear corners of the outfit. Has any body any experience of this or is this a bit of scare mongering. We have towed a car in France and Spain for some years with no problem although we have met a few people who have been fined in Spain.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Becky, The Guardia civil are getting quite keen on all sorts motoring offence's in spain in an effort to reduce the death toll on spanish roads, outside of large cities this is very much a please yourself society. where quite a lot of the population don't have a driving licence and a lot of the elderly cant read or write, but has moved into the 21st century fast ! very fast, So you do need to be very aware of how the Traffico (GC)view anything unusual, you can not tow a car here it has to be lifted onto a recovery vehicle , my advice! do what the German Motorhomers do! put it on a Trailer. that makes for more lights on the outfit as a whole , ie Front/side /rear aswell as side reflectors, and better braking of 4 wheels not 2 but first check your GROSS TRAIN WEIGHT OF YOUR MH , Life is a journey so travel well. enjoy


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

silversurfa said:


> Hi Becky, The Guardia civil are getting quite keen on all sorts motoring offence's in spain in an effort to reduce the death toll on spanish roads, outside of large cities this is very much a please yourself society. where quite a lot of the population don't have a driving licence and a lot of the elderly cant read or write, but has moved into the 21st century fast ! very fast, So you do need to be very aware of how the Traffico (GC)view anything unusual, you can not tow a car here it has to be lifted onto a recovery vehicle , my advice! do what the German Motorhomers do! put it on a Trailer. that makes for more lights on the outfit as a whole , ie Front/side /rear aswell as side reflectors, and better braking of 4 wheels not 2 but first check your GROSS TRAIN WEIGHT OF YOUR MH , Life is a journey so travel well. enjoy


Ill no doubt get cursed by a few here, but the trialer may add 200 to 300KGs in weight to your GTW......


----------

